# Help me decide. Mav HPX-T vs. Ranger Ghost



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm suffering from decision fatigue and need help. I think either boat would meet my needs. Both are center console, both should draft 8" or less. Assume accessories are about the same.

2001 Maverick HPX-T
17ft
'01 Yamaha 70hp
Boat in good shape
Trailer in bad shape
$14.5k

or

2006 Ranger Ghost 169
16'9"
'06 Yamaha 90hp
Boat in very good shape
Trailer in good shape
$13k

Capabilities are more valuable to me than brand name. At their respective ages, I would expect both to hold value relatively well. I will be poling, so that does matter, but I will also be making 60+ mile runs.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like the Ranger with the 90 might be the ticket for those long runs.


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

169 ghost is more of 10-11" draft. It will be faster than the hpxt. I've ran 120 miles in mine in a tournament. I did fuel up once. They have a 30 gallon tank. Mine would get about 4mpg so it would have been pushing it not fueling up.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

not2shabby said:


> I'm suffering from decision fatigue and need help. I think either boat would meet my needs. Both are center console, both should draft 8" or less. Assume accessories are about the same.
> 
> 2001 Maverick HPX-T
> 17ft
> ...


Pick the ghost. Maverick sucks imho


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

Wow. I never would have thought the Ghost would get more votes than a HPX-T that quickly! I have fished both, granted more time on the Maverick (2003) than the Ghost. I found the Ghost more tippy and less comfortable on the poling stand as well as the casting platform. I hated the Ghost scupper thing, and always had wet feet. But, you guys probably have way more experience than I do. If I could have found a Maverick when I was buying, I would have.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Very different boats, so it depends a lot on what you want to do. The Ghost has a fair amount of deadrise aft. It's not particularly shallow, but will be more comfortable running and, as someone else said, faster.

The HPX-T is essentially a flat-bottom tunnel. It's going to be slower and rougher, but will pole shallower and run waaay shallower. A lot lighter too, so it will be more pleasant on the pole.

The Ghost is more akin to the current Hewes Redfisher 16, Action Craft 1620, and Bluewater 16 -- a flats boat, rather than a poling skiff.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

why do you have to run so far? agree with zthomas, apples to oranges..


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I run a Pathfinder 17T, the (much) less refined ancestor of the HPX-T. It does what I want it to do pretty well, but I can tell you I wouldn't want to be making any 60 mile runs in it. On the other hand, if you legitimately need a sub-8" resting draft, the Ghost shouldn't even be on your list. It's a nice boat; it's just not an 8" boat. The difference in hole shot depth will be even greater.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Limp Shrimp said:


> why do you have to run so far? agree with zthomas, apples to oranges..


Sheesh, no kidding.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Agree with all. And I will add the two boats pole way differently. The ranger is harder to pole, but tracks more or less straight. The T is all the way flat, so it will slide A LOT in any kind of breeze off the bow.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I had another tournament guy tell me that the Ghost was an "honest 8-inch boat" but I'm hearing that might not be the case.

I have access to a cabin in the land cut in the Laguna Madre. It's over 30-miles from the nearest boat ramp at Bird Island Basin on the Padre Island National Seashore. There are some amazing flats down south, but it's a haul. My preference would be a good poling skiff I can use to fly fish on in less than a foot of water.

Sounds like I almost need two boats.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I voted for the Maverick cause you said you'd be poling


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

not2shabby said:


> I had another tournament guy tell me that the Ghost was an "honest 8-inch boat" but I'm hearing that might not be the case.
> 
> I have access to a cabin in the land cut in the Laguna Madre. It's over 30-miles from the nearest boat ramp at Bird Island Basin on the Padre Island National Seashore. There are some amazing flats down south, but it's a haul. My preference would be a good poling skiff I can use to fly fish on in less than a foot of water.
> 
> Sounds like I almost need two boats.


Man that's a haul, like running from downtown Tampa to the Skyway long. Just googled the area, looks beautiful!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd look for a maverick 17 hpxv good all around skiff poles and rides better that both. It's a 7-8 in boat and has great resale.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

We fish the same waters and I run that in my 1854 flat bottom Jon boat. I'd go with the flat bottom as you and I both know how shallow it gets down there at times! Being able to get up in 10" or less and run in 5-7", as well as pole are huge. I'm in the same market and would get a ghost as it looks like a bay boat. Keep looking. Maybe neither boat is right for you?
Matt


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

Um.... my Ghost was a solid 13"-15" boat. 
It was however the 7th one made so could have been heavier than those made later. It was barge stable, fast, and fairly dry. I liked the boat a lot, but the hpxt will float much shallower-


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

That ranger is not a 8" boat. I have never been in the Maverick, but it should have a much shallower draft.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Matts said:


> Maybe neither boat is right for you?
> Matt


I think you might be right. I'm not in a hurry, so I'll keep looking.



texasag07 said:


> That ranger is not a 8" boat. I have never been in the Maverick, but it should have a much shallower draft.


I'm Class of '06.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I just noticed my typos.... meant to say I would NOT buy the ghost. Sorry.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I've been eyeing several Beavertails for their shallow draft and reportedly dry ride. Have liked the looks of the B2 and the Osprey but have held off due to them being a bit small for outings with my wife and two kids. I kind of like the bigger size of the East Cape Vantage or Beavertail Vengance but of course, more cash. It's hard to find these boats in CC, TX to wet test.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I missed a chance at an Osprey a couple of months ago and I'm kicking myself about it.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, I likely looked at the same one here in CC, TX.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Maverick all the way. That run to the cut can be tough and a Maverick is a rough riding boat. So it won't be comfortable, but it drafts less than the Ghost. Plus, Maverick > Ranger all day long.

The water levels down there can be difficult to predict. There is not a water gauge there, so you could get there and realize it is super shallow. Seen many get stuck down there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

The only thing I can add is that I got stuck twice in the Ghost going from the ICW to the flats in the same place we ran the HPX-T. If you are running it in Texas you will want the Tunnel. And those were extremely quick and unexpected stops.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I love the Vantage/VHP but it's closer to 10". If you're going to look at EC then the Fury or new Evo will be better for you.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Yeah, the decked Fury is sharp.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Maverick all the way. That run to the cut can be tough and a Maverick is a rough riding boat. So it won't be comfortable, but it drafts less than the Ghost. Plus, Maverick > Ranger all day long.
> 
> The water levels down there can be difficult to predict. There is not a water gauge there, so you could get there and realize it is super shallow. Seen many get stuck down there.


I strongly disagree poor customer service with maverick boat companies I know first hand


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I strongly disagree poor customer service with maverick boat companies I know first hand


Why does that matter? By the boats he picked he won't be looking at a remotely recent boat and shouldn't be concerned with factory support.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> I think you might be right. I'm not in a hurry, so I'll keep looking.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Class of '06.


Also, I'm happy to take you down south if you are currently boat less. I fly fish 99% of the time and like to wade or pole.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty conservative numbers regarding Vantage and Hpx-v draft from my experience. Would never want to run that far in a tunnel. I can only say try it before you buy it. And good luck.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I strongly disagree poor customer service with maverick boat companies I know first hand


This is compared to a Ranger Ghost. Every builder has their issues. But if it was me, I'd go with the Maverick. It's a 2001 so everything is out of warranty. Plus the buyer is in TX, so would not be dealing directly with Maverick.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Two very different boats for sure, sticking with the theme tho try for a Maverick HPXS or Ranger Phantom!!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Two very different boats for sure, sticking with the theme tho try for a Maverick HPXS or Ranger Phantom!!


Agreed, but not in my current budget.

NADA says the hull on the Maverick is just 425 pounds - a lot less than I expected. If I keep things simple and light, I'm sure I can deal with some discomfort on the go.

There's also a local guide considering selling his Dolphin Renegade. There aren't many of those in TX, so I don't have any experience on it, but it seems to be a simple quality skiff. I'll have to try and get some time on both boats, if the guide decides to sell.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a Mitzi 15 which to me looks similar to the Dolphin. I have gone 17 miles one way out of Matagorda Harbor to Greens Bayou in West Matagorda. So you might consider the Mitzi 17.

Joe


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

60+ mile runs in either of those will be well over an hour run, one way. You might get 40mph out of the Ghost but that's at wot and maybe 28-30 mph on the Maverick. 
Any kind of a chop and you will need a chiropractor and dentist after riding in the tunnel.
If you really had to choose, the Ghost will be better ride but the Maverick will run and pole shallower. Oh and I think the Maverick has an 18 gallon tank, not sure on the range with that.
Ghost has a 30 gallon, not an issue.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have spent many many many days on an 02 Maverick HPX-T. Make sure the stringers are good, or have been repaired. If they haven't, they will come undone, and you will need to redo them. My buddy had to have his redone twice. Once that was taken care of, it was a pretty decent boat. We ran 60-90 miles in a day often. He had a two stroke yamaha 70 on his. It was wet, beat us up, but I've caught some of my best fish ever out of that boat. All in all, I am not a big fan of the Maverick HPX-T. But I will likely still choose that over the Ranger.


----------



## Mattlow (Nov 12, 2014)

paint it black said:


> I have spent many many many days on an 02 Maverick HPX-T. Make sure the stringers are good, or have been repaired. If they haven't, they will come undone, and you will need to redo them. My buddy had to have his redone twice. Once that was taken care of, it was a pretty decent boat. We ran 60-90 miles in a day often. He had a two stroke yamaha 70 on his. It was wet, beat us up, but I've caught some of my best fish ever out of that boat. All in all, I am not a big fan of the Maverick HPX-T. But I will likely still choose that over the Ranger.


Can anyone else verify the stringer issue on the hpx-t? Is it as prevelant as the Pathfinder problems? I cannot find as much info on the issue.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Mattlow said:


> Can anyone else verify the stringer issue on the hpx-t? Is it as prevelant as the Pathfinder problems? I cannot find as much info on the issue.


To my knowledge, it was just the early models of the HPX-T that had the stringer issues, like the Pathfinder-T.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

The only issue I have ever herd of with the T is the back of the cap leaks. .. it dips the rub rail in hard turns forcing water between cap and hull. .. I spend a lot of time on the MBC forum, never herd anything about stringers...


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

a guide buddy of mine had to have his stringers repaired on his HPX-T, i didnt know it was a common thing, just thought the massive amount of days on the water took its toll.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Limp Shrimp said:


> The only issue I have ever herd of with the T is the back of the cap leaks. .. it dips the rub rail in hard turns forcing water between cap and hull. .. I spend a lot of time on the MBC forum, never herd anything about stringers...


Yeah, my buddy's also had the issue with water coming in through the back. It made the back of the skiff much heavier than it should have been as it saturated the foam with water.

As Robert stated above, one of his buddy's had stringer issues too. The stringers was a common issue on early Tunnel hulls, it must have been something Maverick/Pathfinder was doing or not doing as both the Pathfinder tunnel's and the HPX-Tunnels had the same issue. To my understanding, the issue was straightened out at some point where the newer ones didn't have the stringer problems. But my buddy's 2002 definitely had stringer issues, as they had to be redone two times. Kevin can vouch for this, as ECC did the repair on my buddy's Maverick after they came undone. 

I spent a lot of time fishing out of Maverick's years ago. The HPX Micro, HPX-T, HPX-V, HPX18. My favorite was definitely the HPX Micro.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

paint it black said:


> But I will likely still choose that over the Ranger.


Curious as to why you feel like that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

tailchaser16 said:


> Curious as to why you feel like that.


Honestly, not for any real reason. People don't fish Ranger boats in my neck of the woods, they're viewed as incompetent as a poling skiff in this region. They draft a lot, will beat you up, and are slow, or at least that is what people say. I have no real first hand knowledge. My buddy owned one and absolutely hated it because he couldn't fish where all of us on other skiffs could. I never cared to step foot on his skiff and find out for myself. This is home of the Maverick's and Hell's Bay's. You see those and Ankona's just about everywhere with the occasional ECC. I rarely see anything else at any marina. 

I am talking about the glades, biscayne bay, and the keys.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The Ghost will not go where the Maverick can. Here in TX, those are two different ecosystems. A Maverick cannot go where a Glades Skiff can. Those are another two different ecosystems. We have miles and miles of 6" or less back country creeks and lakes. Only a select few get back in to fish them. While I love my B2, I really would need a Glades or similar drafting boat to consistently get back into the lakes.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

paint it black said:


> Honestly, not for any real reason. People don't fish Ranger boats in my neck of the woods, they're viewed as incompetent as a poling skiff in this region. They draft a lot, will beat you up, and are slow, or at least that is what people say. I have no real first hand knowledge. My buddy owned one and absolutely hated it because he couldn't fish where all of us on other skiffs could. I never cared to step foot on his skiff and find out for myself. This is home of the Maverick's and Hell's Bay's. You see those and Ankona's just about everywhere with the occasional ECC. I rarely see anything else at any marina.
> 
> I am talking about the glades, biscayne bay, and the keys.


Interesting....totally untrue. But interesting.


----------



## Scottg400145 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a 2006 Ranger Ghost with a 90 E-Tec (considering selling, FYI). I've never measured it, but it's easily an 8" draft boat. I run from Key Largo to Flamingo often and the 30 gallon gas tank is great. Tops out at 40(GPS) with a light load. The only beef I have with the Ghost is poling into the wind. I broke down and bought a trolling motor because of it. I would also suggest adding spray rails. I had IslaMarine install a pair- world of difference. P.S.- I have seen (4) Ranger 169 Ghosts in the Keys


----------

